# Just to say Hello



## Nick15 (27 May 2016)

Hi all,

Long time lurker, first time poster. Finished the CFAT last week and now I play the waiting game. I am super excited to, hopefully, start this new chapter in my life. At 31 years old I am likely a little older than the typical recruit for my chosen occupation, infantry soldier, but I look forward to the challenge.  

I just wanted to say that I look forward to working with you current and aspiring members of the Canadian Armed Forces. I have profound respect for you all.

Cheers,

nick


----------



## Lumber (27 May 2016)

Good luck and Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Leggo (27 May 2016)

Good luck! 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poacher434 (27 May 2016)

Welcome to the life of a grunt, the many, the proud, the quite often disgruntled.

Best job I've ever had!


----------



## Nick15 (1 Jun 2016)

Thanks a lot everyone!

I'm a little nervous, but this happens every time I change careers haha. I've been working hard getting back into shape, because I know the infantry is going to be a very challenging experience. 

I'm a little concerned about my age possibly preventing me from some career advancement opportunities.. I can't change how old I am, just my attitude I suppose, here's hoping to years of hard work and good times with dedicated people. 

Really hoping I get the opportunity. Passed the CFAT (they don't give a score I guess) and now being compared with other potential recruits. Just playing the waiting game now.

Cheers everyone!


----------



## duhblview (19 Jun 2016)

I'm 29 and have just applied to the infantry as well. We're not over the hill just yet.


----------

